# Nissan X-Trail Steel Engine Sump Guard



## sumpguard (Apr 10, 2016)

STEEL SUMP GUARD FOR NISSAN X-TRAIL T30 - 2001 - 2007 - 94 £

Sump guard for the protection of the: engine, gearbox, radiator
It has an opening for the oil sump, so it's removal won't be necessary to change the oil.
Made out of 3 mm thick steel plate.

STEEL SUMP GUARD FOR NISSAN X-TRAIL T31 - 2007 - 2013 - 96 £

Sump guard for the protection of the: engine, gearbox, radiator
Made out of 2 mm thick steel plate.

The advantages:
Increased resistance of impact and to various objects on the road.
It covers the front compartment of the car, so the engine is more protected against dust and dirt.
Higher lifespan compared to sump guards made of plastic or fibre glass.
If you are not satisfied with the quality of our products, you can return it within 14 days.

Delivery conditions:
We use GLS to deliver our products for you.
The shipment costs are added directly to your basket before buying.
The delivery time is about 8-9 working days

Youtube
Facebook

:laugh:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Super nice. Shame you don't seem to ship to Canada. You might find some interest here from people wanting to add some off road protection to their T30s.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually come to think about it, given the state of some of our roads and potholes these days, the extra protection might be interesting. Looks like a good deal at 176 cdn or so plus whatever shipping would be.


----------



## sumpguard (Apr 10, 2016)

At the moment we have a contract with GLS which only ships in the European Union. We will look into the delivery process to Canada and will get back to you with more info.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So any word on shipping to Canada?


----------



## sumpguard (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello!

We had discuses with all major freight operators, but due to the reason that the package is over 15 kilos and more than a sqm, the shipping costs exceeds the price of the sump guard three times.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for looking into it for me. What about by Mail. Or maybe if you list with amazon you can access less expensive shipping. I cant believe a flat package around 50 lbs would cost 500 or so CDN to ship.


----------

